# Finishing garage insulation



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

If you are not conditioning the space, there are no real requirements for R-values. If you are planning on conditioning the space, check with your local authorities for the required R-value for ceilings. A vapor barrier, in your climate, is placed on the warm-side-in-winter.


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

And rethink not blowing in the insulation. You can rent the machine from most big box stores, and blown in will give you a much better bang for your buck. And it's easy..


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Actually if you're using spray foam you can put in either place. If you put against the roof between the rafters (called hot deck installation) the advantages if you use some of the area for storage the insulation will not be in your way. If you use closed cell foam it will also provides the vapor barrier for you, if you use open cell you will need to provide a separate vapor barrier.


----------



## elway07 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. I've reconsidered and I am going to blow in the insulation. It sounds pretty straight forward, but does anyone have pointers? Do I need to use soffit baffles? If so, how many and where exactly do I put them? I can't find any information on vapor barriers, does anyone know if I need to use them for an attached garage ceiling in Fargo, ND?


----------



## elway07 (Oct 10, 2011)

Also...what would anyone recommend to heat a 405 sq ft attached garage? I used a space heater in there last winter and my electric bill doubled!


----------

